# Google gibt Windows den Laufpass



## Newsfeed (1 Juni 2010)

Google will das Windows-Betriebssystem aus Sicherheitsgründen aus seinem Unternehmen verbannen. Mitarbeiter dürfen nur noch zwischen Mac OS X und Linux wählen dürften

Weiterlesen...


----------

